# Oracle 9i SQL and DESCRLONG field



## Lori713 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm trying to pull data into a web page. One of the fields in the table I'm using is called DESCRLONG which is defined as LONG but no defined maximum length. I need the first 60 characters of that field. When I try to use DESCRLONG, I get the following Oracle error message: 

DBD::Oracle::st fetch failed: ORA_24345: A Truncation or null fetch error occurred (DBD ERROR: ORA-01406 error on field 3 of 15, ora_type 8, LongReadLen too small and/or LongTruncOk not set).

I tried SUBSTR, CAST, TO_CHAR but no luck (I think in every case I get some kind of error usually saying I have the wrong datatype).

I am a novice to Oracle's version of SQL (we're on 9i). Any ideas how I can make the silly thing give me the first part of that DESCRLONG field on my web page?

Thanks for any pointers or tips you can provide!

Lori


----------

